# C.I. free shipping



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Ive tryed every thing I can but can't make any thing work. Any one have any idea what the new code is. 
Brian


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Ive tryed every thing I can but can't make any thing work. Any one have any idea what the new code is.
> Brian


Try this:
Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Here you go:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9c


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Thanks gentleman.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Rodeo said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9c


Thank you. The link worked fine.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

:dunno:I just tried it. I see the CI "free shipping" banner, but I am still being charged shipping all the way through checkout. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Good looking out for him guys!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

try freepm9b

the freepm9c seems to have restrictions while the "b" doesn't

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9b


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help. That did the trick. Box of Punch Rare Corojo on the way


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

contract said:


> :dunno:I just tried it. I see the CI "free shipping" banner, but I am still being charged shipping all the way through checkout. Has anyone seen this before?


I haven't used it in a couple of months, but it always showed up that way for me, and then at the very, very end, it would be on the invoice as a shipping refund. Has it changed?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Updated code works great!!!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I just bought 20 of those GH Vintage 2002, just on reputation. I don't think I've had any of the GH, but everyone seems to like them so much. I would have bought the 3 Siglos, too, but they were out of the size I wanted.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I picked up some of those as well. Good budget smoke.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I used it last week and the large red" Free Shipping" was there. When I ordered, however, it still cost me $5 for shipping. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I just tried it. I see the CI "free shipping" banner, but I am still being charged shipping all the way through checkout. Has anyone seen this before?


I did, last time I ordered. The "Free Shipping" banner was visible all the way until checkout, then I was charged for shipping.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

mistabman said:


> try freepm9b
> 
> the freepm9c seems to have restrictions while the "b" doesn't
> 
> www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9b


Worked GREAT today!!! Saved me $5!!!!!!

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Even though there's free sitewide shipping on MOST stuff, *freepm9d* seems to work for just about everything right now.

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9d

Even this sweet Cain sampler:

www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_e.asp

Word. :mrgreen:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Put the free shipping link in, then after the page comes up with free shipping in blue, then copy n paste the special deal link in to get free shipping. If you do it backwards, you gotta pay $5 shipping on special deals.

921


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Just ordered the Don Pepin deal for $37.50 and added a 10 pack of the RP 1990 Robustos. Got 10% off the RP Robustos, and free shipping to make it $64.49 shipped for 20 nice smokes!!!

Got to love working the online system!!!


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

contract said:


> :dunno:I just tried it. I see the CI "free shipping" banner, but I am still being charged shipping all the way through checkout. Has anyone seen this before?


Yeah, when i did it, it still charged me shipping.....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Sometimes you have to redo the link right before you order it. Almost like it times out or something...


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

try freepm9d that seems to work as of now


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Worked for me today


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn Code still works.... Must stop buying cigars!!!!!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bump! This thread needs to stay on the first page! I have a hell of a time finding it when i need it. 

Link is still working!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice thread tried to do it on a humidor. just encase anyone wondered if your order requires special shipping due to size, this wont work.

But still nice, glad my current humi is to small or i would buy some cigars right now :jaw:


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Nice thread tried to do it on a humidor. just encase anyone wondered if your order requires special shipping due to size, this wont work.
> 
> But still nice, glad my current humi is to small or i would buy some cigars right now :jaw:


I ordered a humi last week, paid 5 dollars for 2nd day delivery.. it does work.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

quesadilla said:


> I ordered a humi last week, paid 5 dollars for 2nd day delivery.. it does work.


I think he was saying it doesnt work for the larger humidors (like table sized or larger). They charge like $200+ shipping for those.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Some items are still excluded from the free shipping deal. I have gotten lighters, and apparel shipped for free with the code.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Is there a new code???


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah there is a new code it is

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepmx1


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you sir!!!!!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

no problem.. anytime i can help a fellow BOTL out i will.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Where do you find the new ones?


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

I got it from the magazine of there cigar selections that they send when you order from them.. Front page on top right..My next order is comming in today from them. I got the 12s stick Soprano Sampler deal they had on weekly specials. Hopefully i get the updated magazine with new code on it..


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jolyrogger said:


> I got it from the magazine of there cigar selections that they send when you order from them.. Front page on top right..My next order is comming in today from them. I got the 12s stick Soprano Sampler deal they had on weekly specials. Hopefully i get the updated magazine with new code on it..


I never looked at it for a code. Thanks for the heads up!!!

I got denied the allowance by my wife to buy that 12 pack sampler. Great smokes at an unbelievable price!!!!


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

*Rocky Patel sampler at CI*

Thanks for the heads up. Saved an extra five bucks! I just popped for the Rocky Patel sampler. I've never tried the Reo or the Vibe Corojo, but the vintage sticks go for five to seven dollars at the local B&Ms. Figure it's a deal even if they're dog rockets.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Patel sampler at CI*



kid smoker said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Saved an extra five bucks! I just popped for the Rocky Patel sampler. I've never tried the Reo or the Vibe Corojo, but the vintage sticks go for five to seven dollars at the local B&Ms. Figure it's a deal even if they're dog rockets.


If for some reason you don't like the RP Vinatge selections, I would buy them off of you. I am pretty sure you will like them. the 90's are some of my favorite smokes from RP:thumb:


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Rocky Patel sampler at CI*



Coop D said:


> If for some reason you don't like the RP Vinatge selections, I would buy them off of you. I am pretty sure you will like them. the 90's are some of my favorite smokes from RP:thumb:


Thanks for the kind offer, Coop. Kind of reminds me of my kids offering to finish my desert. 

However, you're out of luck. I know those and like 'em just fine.

The reviews here on the Corojo Vibe are very positive. The Reo is the only wild card. What I've found is that it's always wise to have a few that I don't like on hand for my friends who don't smoke. They either like the cigar or it confirms that we're all idiots for smoking them. It's a win either way.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> yeah there is a new code it is
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepmx1


This code does work for sure, I tried it out the other day and I got free shipping on my order.
Thanks for sharing it with the brothers that had no idea about it. It is greatly appreciated for sure, at least by me it is.
I saved over $7.00 on my order which isn't going to make or break anyone but it does help.

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> I got it from the magazine of there cigar selections that they send when you order from them.. Front page on top right..My next order is comming in today from them. I got the 12s stick Soprano Sampler deal they had on weekly specials. Hopefully i get the updated magazine with new code on it..


I can't seem to find the code still. I looked on the front page of CI's magazine but I didn't see a code. Am I looking at the right magazine from CI? Last one I got was Jan. Issue.

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Just click the link above.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I kno the code since it was posted above. but I was just wondering whether its on the magazine from CI. I kno above jolyrogger said its in the top right on the front page but I looked on mine couldn't find it.

O well I'll keep looking.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah i got to take a look at my new magazine i have just received and I didn't see the free shipping code on it either.. But so far the link that i posted seems to work just fine right now.. hopefully they don't change it for next month.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah thanks again for the free shipping link. I ordered some Calle Ochos.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: C.I. free shipping-still working*



jolyrogger said:


> yeah there is a new code it is
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepmx1


Thanks, it worked today for me!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I am trying not to buy anything this month... Trying is the key word!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn it... Bought something


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

I've used this code a couple of times. Works great! I love CI!


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Update. 3/38/2010:

That link worked for me today also.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Link is still working much to my chagrin,,,had to order something. Is there no escape from more deals?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Link is still working much to my chagrin,,,had to order something. Is there no escape from more deals?


the only way not to buy....

Actually I have no idea how not to:frusty:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome, gonna make a small purchase!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> Awesome, gonna make a small purchase!


I've said that before..


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread has cost/saved me so much money. It's ridiculous. 40 more stogies on the way. Plus the perdomo Thundra lighter i got yesterday. Everyone needs to purchase one of those bad boys.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I have that lighter in my garage!!! Works awesome on my big ring sticks


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories
Still works as of 4-23-10.


----------



## mmax (Apr 24, 2010)

Used the C.I. free shipping link. Purchased the Caribbean Rounds Casino's with no shipping or tax....sweet. Smoking the more inexpensive stuff these days, things are tight. Again,thanks for the free shipping linik. Mikey


----------



## trmf2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Link is still working much to my chagrin,,,had to order something. Is there no escape from more deals?


I told the wife I would try not to buy for awhile. Damn Devil Site! OT: Cigary I see a bike as your avatar. I ride an EG and tour 2 1 week trips in the summer. I'm thinking nubs for the breaks. What do you smoke for the short riding breaks? :usa2:


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories
> Still works as of 4-23-10.


Can't seem to get this one to work, anyone have a different one.
Help a brother out I'm jonesing!


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

This code didn't work for me today...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW I used it about 4 or 5 days ago and it did work..

*ANYONE KNOW THE NEW CODE????*


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> WOW I used it about 4 or 5 days ago and it did work..
> 
> *ANYONE KNOW THE NEW CODE????*


It was on he back of my catalog started with a CI, it was good untill May. Tossed it last week.:hurt:


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I was gonna place an order a few days ago and it was valid, but not today. Meh, It's $5 on 20 smokes.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Under A Mountain said:


> It was on he back of my catalog started with a CI, it was good untill May. Tossed it last week.:hurt:


I got April's catalog in hand....... where was it at? 
Its kinda like finding *Waldo *for me!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

This is probably a good thing for me.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe they just want to encourage more people to buy Joe's Daily Deal to get the free shipping? Its probably worth it a lot of the time anyway. I bought the Gran Habano Corojo's they had up their yesterday to get free shipping. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I played around a bit and this link seems to work for me.

CI free shipping


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

1911-Neil said:


> I played around a bit and this link seems to work for me.
> 
> CI free shipping


Thanks this one seems to work too...not sure if it's the same as yours.

Cigarsintl.com/ci01pma


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Posting here so that I can find the link again later. Thanks!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> Posting here so that I can find the link again later. Thanks!


Same here. Thanks!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I may have to buy something if the code works again....


----------



## MRJ1234 (May 10, 2010)

Under A Mountain said:


> Thanks this one seems to work too...not sure if it's the same as yours.
> 
> Cigarsintl.com/ci01pma


I've used this code twice and it works like a charm.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks. was going to put an order through and almost forgot to check for free shipping codes.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Under A Mountain said:


> Cigarsintl.com/ci01pma


this one just worked for me


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

4 months later and that code is still working!!!


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Worked for me . Thanks


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Just tried it, working for me. I Love free shipping, if it's free it's definitely for me. :smoke:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Good to see this thread helping others again!!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

1911-Neil said:


> I played around a bit and this link seems to work for me.
> 
> CI free shipping


I used this one just about 2 weeks ago, and it's still working.

Keep your eyes open, as sometimes some phenomenal deals that come around (like the Facebook lighter and the herf-a-dor sampler...see threads by Cigary in the retailers section if interested) won't work with the free shipping link.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

None of the links are working for me...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Jus the last one was working a few days ago...

Anyone have a working code for Dread???


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

1911-Neil said:


> I played around a bit and this link seems to work for me.
> 
> CI free shipping


hmmm This one works for me.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

maybe he is trying to buy something that doesn't qualify for the free shipping


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> hmmm This one works for me.


THAT one worked...

thanks guys..i was starting to get worried there...

rb


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Took it for a spin just now, Don Pepin Black'n blue sampler for 29 bucks, free shipping :woohoo:

Gah! As soon as I finish my order (above) I see another deal pop-up. The 12 angry men sampler for 25 bucks.. Shipped (with free shipping link).. Not a bad haul for the day.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

007 Cruiser said:


> hmmm This one works for me.


Just worked. Some angry men are coming. :mad2:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

still werks


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate that it works, and love that it works!!!


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I hate that it works, and love that it works!!!


It keeps me away from cbid, so it must be good!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

anything to do that is a good thing. C-bid is the Devil!!!


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> hmmm This one works for me.


Worked fine for me. Thanks.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad it is still working


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Just bought the Pleaides Overruns Cruzeros Uranus bundle of 25 for $19.99. Free shipping didn't work, maybe because they figure these are cheap enough already. It's OK with me - $1.00 a stick is doable. If I don't like them, I can always bomb shuckins again. :biggrin:

EDIT -- Never mind - just had to choose the right shipping option - the default isn't free. Now they're like 80 cents each - cheap enough to bribe someone for Blaylock's address and bomb him if I don't like them ...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritones said:


> Just bought the Pleaides Overruns Cruzeros Uranus bundle of 25 for $19.99. Free shipping didn't work, maybe because they figure these are cheap enough already. It's OK with me - $1.00 a stick is doable. If I don't like them, I can always bomb shuckins again. :biggrin:
> 
> EDIT -- Never mind - just had to choose the right shipping option - the default isn't free. Now they're like 80 cents each - cheap enough to bribe someone for Blaylock's address and bomb him if I don't like them ...


Please let us know how Uranus taste!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Please let us know how Uranus taste!!!


I _knew_ someone would comment on that. I _expected_ it would be you! :spank: Bad clown! Bad! :biggrin:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe this link has run it's course...( insert very sad face here )

Page Not Found

We're sorry, but the web page you were looking for:

Cigars International (Page Not Found)

could not be found.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh No!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

1911-Neil said:


> I played around a bit and this link seems to work for me.
> 
> CI free shipping


This is the one I used this morning. I tried it again a couple of minutes ago - didn't go all the way to checkout, but put something in my cart and it removed shipping.

And Coop is still a bad clown ... :tsk: arty:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yah, the free shipping banner I don't see when I try to get to my "Free Shipping CI" Page in my favorites... although if you say it's working through to checkout, I hope you're right. That mazo in the weekly deal looks mightyyy interesting. especially as a nice hand out smoke to the guys on the floor....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritones said:


> And Coop is still a bad clown ... :tsk: arty:


I like "evil" instead of bad....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I like "evil" instead of bad....


Noted.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

skiswitch6 said:


> Yah, the free shipping banner I don't see when I try to get to my "Free Shipping CI" Page in my favorites... although if you say it's working through to checkout, I hope you're right. That mazo in the weekly deal looks mightyyy interesting. especially as a nice hand out smoke to the guys on the floor....


I don't know if it works from your favorites or not. I clicked the link in my reply above. One time it showed the free shipping banner, one time it didn't, but both times it gave me the option of choosing free shipping.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I don't know if it works from your favorites or not. I clicked the link in my reply above. One time it showed the free shipping banner, one time it didn't, but both times it gave me the option of choosing free shipping.


Yah. I just confirmed it was working (when I purchased the weekly deal  ).

You have to manually type the address you are trying to add to the bookmarks and write it in as

```
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepmx3
```
 and it will automatically pull up.

But no, my free shipping banner didn't show up, but it's still working, just as an FYI to anyone else out there.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

so we are good still


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

_We're_ good. _You're_ evil. :biggrin:

And we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritones said:


> _We're_ good. _You're_ evil. :biggrin:
> 
> And we wouldn't have it any other way.


:dude::clap2::der:


----------



## BigDaddyBry (Jun 13, 2010)

Still works, folks!! Just bought the Perdomo Habano maddies on the halloween deal. The free shipping banner doesn't seem to show anymore, but on checkout the shipping credit is applied. WOOT!!arty:


----------



## JTRAYNHAM (Jul 17, 2010)

Worked for me!! Get them doggies coming!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

BigDaddyBry said:


> Still works, folks!! Just bought the Perdomo Habano maddies on the halloween deal. The free shipping banner doesn't seem to show anymore, but on checkout the shipping credit is applied. WOOT!!arty:


those are sitting in my cart as well!!!


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

still works.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I may be using the code... Man O' War deal is calling my name!!!


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

what mow deal is that ? lol


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

10 Torpedos for $29.99


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

here is the link for the MOW deal

Cigars International


----------



## BigDaddyBry (Jun 13, 2010)

Coop D said:


> here is the link for the MOW deal


You could always just throw it in the cart and check joecigar cause it's a jam day today. no worries about free shipping


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate Jam days!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

still working today. Grabbed that Padilla Habano Box Deal for $39.99!!!


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepmx3 Still working for me to.. Damn u CI! Couldn't resist those Habano's..


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome deal on those!!!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

thrasher64 said:


> Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories Still working for me to.. Damn u CI! Couldn't resist those Habano's..


This one worked for me just now. Woohooo free shipping is always good


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> This one worked for me just now. Woohooo free shipping is always good


What you pick up???


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I read a post on another board...rumor has it that the 'free link' is going away on Nov. 17. Let's hope this is only a rumor.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I read a post on another board...rumor has it that the 'free link' is going away on Nov. 17. Let's hope this is only a rumor.


You know have to go through the checkout and click on the CI FREE SHIPPING postage option. It now say 2-7 business days so I assuming it is like a parcel Post sort of thing.

I hope it stays. I like free shipping without having to buy the Joe's Daily Deal


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

It better not. For some purchases that's the determining factor.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Coop D said:


> What you pick up???


I would tell you Coop but I got it for somebody. He also is on this forum I'd hate for him to stumble across this thread and ruin the suprise.

I hate to hold out on you like that but I probably said too much already :suspicious:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> I would tell you Coop but I got it for somebody. He also is on this forum I'd hate for him to stumble across this thread and ruin the suprise.
> 
> I hate to hold out on you like that but I probably said too much already :suspicious:


I understand. Don't want to let anyone know you bought those Ashton VSG's for them....


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Coop D said:


> You know have to go through the checkout and click on the CI FREE SHIPPING postage option. It now say 2-7 business days so I assuming it is like a parcel Post sort of thing.
> 
> I hope it stays. I like free shipping without having to buy the Joe's Daily Deal


I believe it's UPS ground. Usually 3-4 days but they say up to 7 to cover their A's


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got the Shipping Confirmation from CI. Went out Priority Mail. So not a parcel post. Should have it monday or tuesday


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Free shipping with the Padilla deal (which I guess was rationed and is now back in stock), may it never go away.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Isn't it a blow out....


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

90% of the time my stuff ships free with UPS and it takes 7 days on the dot each time.. But I'm just about as far away as you can get from PA. Same thing with all my CBID orders :frown:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Isn't it a blow out....


I was referring to the free shipping :thumb:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Coop D said:


> You know have to go through the checkout and click on the CI FREE SHIPPING postage option. It now say 2-7 business days so I assuming it is like a parcel Post sort of thing.
> 
> I hope it stays. I like free shipping without having to buy the Joe's Daily Deal


I did a search,,,the link is different than what we've been using all along..we can still use the one where we go thru the checkout portion. If you have Facebook ( I do just to do Cigar stuff...they usually will post goodies on there where I tend to get links where CI cuts you an additional 40-60% off on items...then I use the FREE SHIPPING...Yahtzee!! )


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Coop D said:


> You know have to go through the checkout and click on the CI FREE SHIPPING postage option. It now say 2-7 business days so I assuming it is like a parcel Post sort of thing.
> 
> I hope it stays. I like free shipping without having to buy the Joe's Daily Deal


*I did a search,,,the link is different than what we've been using all along..we can still use the one where we go thru the checkout portion. If you have Facebook ( I do just to do Cigar stuff...they usually will post goodies on there where I tend to get links where CI cuts you an additional 40-60% off on items...then I use the FREE SHIPPING...Yahtzee!! )*


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

What is this "Facebook" you speak of? Is this something the young whipper snappers are doing?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha ha ha...yeah, the very same whipper snappers who are constantly texting every waking minute of the day...amazing they can't just make a f'n phone call instead of texting back and forth like a rhesus monkey on crack.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Ha ha ha...yeah, the very same whipper snappers who are constantly texting every waking minute of the day...amazing they can't just make a f'n phone call instead of texting back and forth like a rhesus monkey on crack.


I have to text a lot since I work behind bullet proof glass and cell reception is awful


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Link still seems to work, despite that November 15th doomsday someone was spouting here.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

FWIW, and I'm sure most of you know, my free shipping thru CI has always been UPS Ground.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

worked for me 1 min ago! Thanks :smoke2:


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> FWIW, and I'm sure most of you know, my free shipping thru CI has always been UPS Ground.


The last package that I received was with the USPS. That was with the free shipping code. But every other time has been UPS.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I used the link the other day and the shipping notice I received was USPS


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Of course, as soon as I say that all my orders have been UPS, my latest one (from the Jambalaya, FWIW) shipped USPS. Fine with me - I get priority mail a day faster than UPS Ground.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I am happy with either ups or usps priority


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *I did a search,,,the link is different than what we've been using all along..we can still use the one where we go thru the checkout portion. If you have Facebook ( I do just to do Cigar stuff...they usually will post goodies on there where I tend to get links where CI cuts you an additional 40-60% off on items...then I use the FREE SHIPPING...Yahtzee!! )*


How do I add these specials on facebook? Do I add CI? Thanks in advance


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

denarok said:


> How do I add these specials on facebook? Do I add CI? Thanks in advance


Just do a search on Facebook for "cigars," click "like" on a couple of cigar-related pages, and play around on Facebook a bit...pay attention to those banner ads on the right side of the page (you know, the ones we usually ignore? LOL), and the ads will start showing up.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

thrasher64 said:


> Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


Worked today - ordered two Christmas Workshop samplers.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Still working. Ordered Nub 460 10-sampler


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Their latest catalog has free shipping as a special thru 12/23....


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Just ordered a box of Oliva V's, still works; said nothing on their site about free shipping, but the linked worked! :thumb:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SamF said:


> Their latest catalog has free shipping as a special thru 12/23....


Is that on select items?


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Still works. Wish it didn"t so i could have an excuse to quit buying cigars! Their deals are just too good to pass up. 

Got the catalog today, i didn't see anything about free shipping in it. I know they were offering free shipping on all their humi's for awhile, but that was advertised online.


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> Still works. Wish it didn"t so i could have an excuse to quit buying cigars! Their deals are just too good to pass up.
> 
> Got the catalog today, i didn't see anything about free shipping in it. I know they were offering free shipping on all their humi's for awhile, but that was advertised online.


Free shipping with any order offer is listed on the cover of the Christmas 2010 catalog


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Is the free humidor shipping truly free shipping for all humidors? Some of their larger ones have shipping listed at $200+ for LTL.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

SamF said:


> Free shipping with any order offer is listed on the cover of the Christmas 2010 catalog


Did you get a special catalog or something? I just looked at mine again and it says "Order by Dec 23rd for Christmas delivery". Doesn't say 'free shipping on everything'....

And yes, the free shipping for humi's applies to ALL sizes, even the big ones. Offer expires 12/3, according to their site.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like it got extended to 12/17. Just received an update from their facebook and they have a green ribbon on their site with the following information;

-current offers with free ground shipping excluded
-Heavyweight items excluded(large humidors some merchandise)
-Cannot be combined with other offers(i.e.-Make me an offer)
-Applies to internet orders only and in-stock merchandise
-Ends at noon on December 17th.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing was extended, this is a new offer for free shipping. The other free shipping was for humi's only (of all sizes). This is for all items on the site, excluding large humi's. It is different from the free shipping link in this thread also. And there isn't anything on the CI catalog that offers free shipping.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I don't think Josh or myself will be buying a big humidor any time soon!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha that's right. I love this bad boy, been filling it up lately. How u been coop?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

bilingue23 said:


> Haha that's right. I love this bad boy, been filling it up lately. How u been coop?


I miss that cabinet!!! Been sick for like 2 weeks. Cold doesn't want to leave me....

You a big poppa yet???


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

That sucks, but i suppose it's that time of year! Filling up my humi and it's freezing cold outside, so i cant really enjoy as many stogies as i usually can. You have that waxingmoon beauty filled up yet? 

Yep, i'm a daddy! That's part of the reason i haven't been on here in awhile. Was born on Oct 13th, healthy baby boy. We are very proud parents!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

you got a PM


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SamF said:


> Free shipping with any order offer is listed on the cover of the Christmas 2010 catalog


I did see "Free Shipping" on the front of Thompson's catalog, but just looked over the CI catalog cover and see nothing about free shipping on any order


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> Did you get a special catalog or something? I just looked at mine again and it says "Order by Dec 23rd for Christmas delivery". Doesn't say 'free shipping on everything'....
> 
> And yes, the free shipping for humi's applies to ALL sizes, even the big ones. Offer expires 12/3, according to their site.


It's listed on the front if the 2010 Xmas catalog, the 2010 Xmas catalog Vol II talks about delivery by 12/23....


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I did see "Free Shipping" on the front of Thompson's catalog, but just looked over the CI catalog cover and see nothing about free shipping on any order


Wow...next time I'll post a picture, u guys are rough...forget I mentioned it, jeez. :deadhorse:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Feel free to post pics. I would like to see it. I just ordered some cigars the other day and they sent the most recent catalog with it. Didn't see anything abt free shipping. I have both of the christmas catalogs. Also, why would the catalog advertise free shipping until Dec 23rd, when the website says free shipping til Dec 17th.... Doesn't make any sense to me why they would have 2 different dates. Like i said, maybe you got a special catalog?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SamF said:


> Wow...next time I'll post a picture, u guys are rough...forget I mentioned it, jeez. :deadhorse:


Not rough, just trying to have the most accurate information for everyone on this thread op2:


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Too funny, whatever guys. I'll have to send you a pic later when I get home...I tried to post the link provided in the free shipping add but I have too few posts to link...
I think it hilarious that you two need proof in order to stop illustrating that I must be mistaken...


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> Feel free to post pics. I would like to see it. I just ordered some cigars the other day and they sent the most recent catalog with it. Didn't see anything abt free shipping. I have both of the christmas catalogs. Also, why would the catalog advertise free shipping until Dec 23rd, when the website says free shipping til Dec 17th.... Doesn't make any sense to me why they would have 2 different dates. Like i said, maybe you got a special catalog?


Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I look forward to seeing the pic. Thanks.

We are all very familiar with CI, the specials, and the catalog. When someone states something that is contrary to what we have seen, we would like to see proof showing that what you are saying is in fact correct.

Seeing as we have not heard anyone else mention the free shipping on the CI catalog, and we have not seen it ourselves, we are assuming that you are probably mistaken.


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> I look forward to seeing the pic. Thanks.
> 
> We are all very familiar with CI, the specials, and the catalog. When someone states something that is contrary to what we have seen, we would like to see proof showing that what you are saying is in fact correct.
> 
> Seeing as we have not heard anyone else mention the free shipping on the CI catalog, and we have not seen it ourselves, we are assuming that you are probably mistaken.


That's all very obvious...Maybe you should call them yourself and I'll stop wasting time on this thread.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

It's ok, i can wait til you get home to post the photo. Besides, if i call them and ask them about free shipping, they will just say that there is free shipping on the entire site until Dec 17th. And if you did indeed receive a 'special catalog', they would obviously not tell me about this incredibly special offer that you were a part of. Right?


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> It's ok, i can wait til you get home to post the photo. Besides, if i call them and ask them about free shipping, they will just say that there is free shipping on the entire site until Dec 17th. And if you did indeed receive a 'special catalog', they would obviously not tell me about this incredibly special offer that you were a part of. Right?


Your right!! LOL


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I want a Special Catalog!!!! Maybe it is all Opus X's for $4 a stick!!!!


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Too few posts to upload pix...copy and past the URL without the ***

www***flickr***com/photos/[email protected]/5227535604/

I suppose since I am the only one in the world to get this catalog I am lucky (not likely)...or maybe you two are on the wrong list? Smoke one on me...



bilingue23 said:


> It's ok, i can wait til you get home to post the photo. Besides, if i call them and ask them about free shipping, they will just say that there is free shipping on the entire site until Dec 17th. And if you did indeed receive a 'special catalog', they would obviously not tell me about this incredibly special offer that you were a part of. Right?





bilingue23 said:


> I look forward to seeing the pic. Thanks.
> 
> We are all very familiar with CI, the specials, and the catalog. When someone states something that is contrary to what we have seen, we would like to see proof showing that what you are saying is in fact correct.
> 
> Seeing as we have not heard anyone else mention the free shipping on the CI catalog, and we have not seen it ourselves, we are assuming that you are probably mistaken.





Coop D said:


> I did see "Free Shipping" on the front of Thompson's catalog, but just looked over the CI catalog cover and see nothing about free shipping on any order


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SamF said:


> I suppose since I am the only one in the world to get this catalog I am lucky (not likely)...or maybe you two are on the wrong list? Smoke one on me...


Not the world, but maybe just on Puff :tongue:


----------



## rhmills (Nov 26, 2010)

It's now on the website.


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

rhmills said:


> It's now on the website.


All of a sudden!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

rhmills said:


> It's now on the website.


The Free shipping through Dec. 17th has been there all day long. Time to find some good deals and not have to use the code :eyebrows:


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Not the world, but maybe just on Puff :tongue:


It's cause I'm in PA no doubt! :eyebrows:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I doubt I will be able to buy anything until after all the Christmas shopping is done. Looks like I will still have to use the code or buy the Daily deal


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

That's alright these deadlines are a farce anyway, your probably well stocked anyhow....the buying is cool but the smokin is the better part of the deal


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah the free shipping has been up all day...

They must be trying to make up for the fact that you have to pay sales tax on your purchases from them, and we don't....................................................


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> Yeah the free shipping has been up all day...
> 
> They must be trying to make up for the fact that you have to pay sales tax on your purchases from them, and we don't....................................................


Whatever dude. Whats your problem anyway? Are you a complete azz in person as well or is this just your evil online persona? :bawling: Maybe your just having a bad day or just dig on proving other people wrong, either way maybe a glance in the mirror is in order...

My shipments from them get here the next day and the fact that they are in PA is one of the reasons I prefer to purchase there...the sales tax is a pittance...doing business with a "local" company is the important part.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

SamF said:


> Whatever dude. Whats your problem anyway? Are you a complete azz in person as well or is this just your evil online persona? :bawling: Maybe your just having a bad day or just dig on proving other people wrong, either way maybe a glance in the mirror is in order...
> 
> My shipments from them get here the next day and the fact that they are in PA is one of the reasons I prefer to purchase there...the sales tax is a pittance...doing business with a "local" company is the important part.


Woah, jumping to conclusions are we? I was being a smartazz, just like i am in real life. If you don't get along well with smartazzes, i suggest you stay away from Scott (Coop).

Oh and btw, 'your' and 'you're' are not interchangeable. That annoys the hell out of me. Maybe hooked on phonics is in order.


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> Woah, jumping to conclusions are we? I was being a smartazz, just like i am in real life. If you don't get along well with smartazzes, i suggest you stay away from Scott (Coop).
> 
> Oh and btw, 'your' and 'you're' are not interchangeable. That annoys the hell out of me. Maybe hooked on phonics is in order.


Yep, your a smartazz fersure mg: Got it...hooked on fonics eh? Does that help with grammer? How bout spelling?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Who is smarter then a 5th Grader on this post?????


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

:rockon:CI has free shipping on everything until 12-17-10 :rockon:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, they do.


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Who is smarter then a 5th Grader on this post?????


Phonics class fer you too now...! :tongue:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh well... Never siad I cuold speel on hear!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Oh well... Never siad I cuold speel on hear!!


It's gotta be hard, typing with clown gloves ...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritones said:


> It's gotta be hard, typing with clown gloves ...


The gloves make everything look smaller in my hand


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Shame on you guys ripping on the new guy who's trying to help disseminate the fact that CI had two separate December catalogs.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Broz said:


> Shame on you guys ripping on the new guy who's trying to help disseminate the fact that CI had two separate December catalogs.


Thanks! It actually had nothing to do with the fact that they had 2 Dec catalogs. It actually had to do with the fact that he is from PA and received a catalog that had an offer for free shipping on it, which was apparently only for their PA customers. Thanks for your 2 cents though! :deadhorse:


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

nahhh, not ripping, they were just helping me get my post count up to snuff LOL.


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> .... he is from PA and received a catalog that had an offer for free shipping on it, which was apparently only for their PA customers.


I wonder if thats really it...did you verify that with CI? That would be odd...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmm - I got 2 December catalogs. Ordered from one, threw the other away without looking at it because I spent all my money on the first one!

So, I didn't notice if it was the same as the one Sam posted a pitcure of.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

SamF said:


> I wonder if thats really it...did you verify that with CI? That would be odd...


No i didn't call them. Just looked at your photo and the code at the end of the link is FREESPA (Free Shipping PA). I just put 2 and 2 together. That is unless the end of the code was cut off in the photo. I am assuming the code doesn't mean 'Free Spa'....


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> No i didn't call them. Just looked at your photo and the code at the end of the link is FREESPA (Free Shipping PA). I just put 2 and 2 together. That is unless the end of the code was cut off in the photo. I am assuming the code doesn't mean 'Free Spa'....


I was hoping for a free rub down from the Zippo Girl.....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

There are a lot of good looking women in the business


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

worked for me


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bumping this thread since CI no longer has sitewide free shipping. Just checked this link and it worked for me: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My humidor is full. My overflow humidor is maxxed out as well...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That CICRAZY10 code is tempting me today!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

My question is how do you know if you have gotten the free shipping? The link appears the same as the home page to CI so how will I know if I have gotten free shipping? Also, has anyone tried it in conjunction with the 10% off deal? I think I might actually buy something assuming they work together.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Coop D said:


> That CICRAZY10 code is tempting me today!!!


I'll be taking advantage of it. There are some smokes I was going to buy within the next week or so anyway, may as well buy them now.


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

I could be wrong but I think when you pay its UPS,free its USPS ,USPS is this most incompetent operation on the planet.I don't need $200.00 worth of smokes slamming around the back of a truck for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorden Gecko said:


> I could be wrong but I think when you pay its UPS,free its USPS ,USPS is this most incompetent operation on the planet.I don't need $200.00 worth of smokes slamming around the back of a truck for 3 or 4 days.


I've never paid and I've had it delivered both ways. No clue how they decide to use which service.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

donovanrichardson said:


> My question is how do you know if you have gotten the free shipping? The link appears the same as the home page to CI so how will I know if I have gotten free shipping? Also, has anyone tried it in conjunction with the 10% off deal? I think I might actually buy something assuming they work together.


Do the free ship link in the last page. Then choose what you want. Then type in the CICRAZY10 code and it should work as long as you don't want an item that is excluded from either promo.

I just did a test order for a 10 pack sampler and it took the 10% off and did free shipping for me:rockon:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorden Gecko said:


> I could be wrong but I think when you pay its UPS,free its USPS ,USPS is this most incompetent operation on the planet.I don't need $200.00 worth of smokes slamming around the back of a truck for 3 or 4 days.


I got my smokes in 2 days last order and it was USPS priority mail. shouldn't have a problem with either shipping. If you do get damaged sticks, CI will take care of it fast for you


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Do the free ship link in the last page. Then choose what you want. Then type in the CICRAZY10 code and it should work as long as you don't want an item that is excluded from either promo.
> 
> I just did a test order for a 10 pack sampler and it took the 10% off and did free shipping for me:rockon:


Use the link, and free shipping will be an option when you're ready to check out. Or 'shipping discount' will be in your cart or something like that. I haven't placed my order yet, but it appears that it'll let me use both free shipping AND the 10% off. The free shipping isn't a "code", per se.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright sweet! Thanks for the tips! I just want to pick up something small but who knows, that usually turns into something BIG haha!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

With free shipping almost ALL the time, there's no need to worry about the size of a purchase... which is nice. Except when 4 boxes show up in a week at home, which leaves me some 'splainin to do.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My test order worked. Too bad I am over my budget this month on cigars so can't even pull the trigger!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jswaykos said:


> With free shipping almost ALL the time, there's no need to worry about the size of a purchase... which is nice. Except when 4 boxes show up in a week at home, which leaves me some 'splainin to do.


2 ideas for you for future orders:

Ship to work or Ship to a buddies house :rockon:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just bought a box of 50 Saint Luis Rey Rothchildes, $101.50 free shipping. $2 per cigar. Dang. May have to look for some more cigars.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Matt1951 said:


> I just bought a box of 50 Saint Luis Rey Rothchildes, $101.50 free shipping. $2 per cigar. Dang. May have to look for some more cigars.


:rockon:

I have my eye on some lanceros and some Cuabo's:hungry:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorden Gecko said:


> I could be wrong but I think when you pay its UPS,free its USPS ,USPS is this most incompetent operation on the planet.I don't need $200.00 worth of smokes slamming around the back of a truck for 3 or 4 days.


If you think UPS takes better care of your packages, you've obviously never known anyone who worked for them (I've heard some stories that make me think twice about UPS whenever buying or shipping anything even slightly fragile). Having some friends who worked for the USPS and heard their stories as well, I'll use them and risk it taking a day or so longer every time.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

This free shipping link  is still kicking:

15 stick, DPG top 25 sampler on its way for 36 bucks after the crazy10 code :rockon:


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> If you think UPS takes better care of your packages, you've obviously never known anyone who worked for them (I've heard some stories that make me think twice about UPS whenever buying or shipping anything even slightly fragile). Having some friends who worked for the USPS and heard their stories as well, I'll use them and risk it taking a day or so longer every time.


I worked for ups for 3 years... I do not ship UPS


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> If you think UPS takes better care of your packages, you've obviously never known anyone who worked for them (I've heard some stories that make me think twice about UPS whenever buying or shipping anything even slightly fragile).


They managed to basically destroy a computer I shipped, then they refused to honor their guarantee to deliver it undamaged because they didn't pack it. Never again.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Code still works solid and with the addition of the 10% off, worked out well on something small I wanted to try. I've been wanting to try the CAO Flavours sampler for awhile but couldn't justify the shipping or the price, so I got free shipping and knocked off a $1.50 so it came out to $13.50 shipped! Might not be worth it still but oh well, had to get it out of my system haha!


----------



## dashue (Jul 20, 2011)

Try this link. The banner says free shipping. Not a link you have to type it in cause I'm new.


freesh27


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sorely tempted...
Just tried applying that code to my order, and shipping is still there. Is there a minimum order? Or am I just not going about it right?


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

orca99usa said:


> They managed to basically destroy a computer I shipped, then they refused to honor their guarantee to deliver it undamaged because they didn't pack it. Never again.


I knew a guy years ago who moved from Pennsylvania to Arizona and had certain items shipped. One item in particular was his large screen television. He brought it into the store and they wrapped and packed it for him. When it arrived, he found that someone had driven one of the tines of a forklift through the entire box. When he demanded compensation, they claimed it wasn't their fault that it had been improperly packed.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is the link;

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/307664-free-shipping-codes-thread-9.html#post3917275


----------

